

Mapping America's Parks Using Mode Analytics and CrowdFlower - lukas
http://www.crowdflower.com/blog/mapping-adventure-a-data-driven-exploration-of-americas-parks

======
drewvolpe
This is very cool. Any chance you'd release the data behind it ?

